# How's that for timing??



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2007)

So I get this e-mail from someone trying to appraise/sell a LeCoultre Compass camera. The gentleman asked me to appraise it because he wasn't able to do it, not knowing anything about antique cameras. For those of you familiar with the camera, you know it's a jewel and a half. And I've always wanted one in my collection, it's my dream camera!

Darn! This comes a few months too late because I committed financially to the Coffee Shop.

B-u-m-m-e-r!!! Son of a...

I'm p**sed!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2007)

There she is!


----------



## Battou (Nov 25, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> There she is!



So...did you spring for it or is it just temporary?


Or are you just providing a visual for us?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2007)

Did I spring for it? Can't...

Just a picture of it from the Internet. But she is pretty, isn't she?


----------



## Battou (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, It is a neat lookin peice


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 25, 2007)

Awww, Dimitri, I'm sorry!  I hate when things like that happen.  If I believed in fate, I'd say it happened for a reason.  But I don't, so it's just crappy luck.

Very pretty camera, though.  What's she worth?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2007)

With all the extras, in mint condition (as it appears to be) is worth between $2,000 and $2,500 book value. Selling is different though, you'll get maybe 25% less.

Pretty though!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh, BTW...  That Compass belonged to Talbert Adams, the father of Aerial Photography:

Talbert_Abrams

Talbert_Abrams


----------



## ScottS (Nov 25, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> There she is!


 
That thing is seriously a camera? Wow...


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, how does a compass camera work or do?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2007)

The Compass was designed to work either with a 24x36mm film plate in a special holder or with regular 35mm film in a special back. It is a high precision instrument, as you would expect from the famous Swiss watchmaker LeCoultre.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 26, 2007)

oh right, so what exactly does the compass provide the acuracy for?.. Does it move the plate its on and change the look of the image?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2007)

No, the back is fixed AFAIK. The images are very sharp, when I mentioned the high precision I was referring to the shutter itself.


----------

